# Someone hacked my website



## yogesh1990 (Dec 11, 2008)

Hi. I have this webserver .. some one has hacked into my server and created some html pages with erotic content.. Images and some html files.. Can someone please tell me if I can find who did this .. some information like ip address or owner of images.. Like you can find who the author of a word file is when you right click the file in windows and click on details. 

How should I proceed to find who did this? I'm pretty sure it is someone I know I just need proof.:sad:


----------



## Fjandr (Sep 26, 2012)

You need to look at the log files. Is this a shared host, or are you running the server hosting your website by yourself?


----------

